# WTB-White block pedals 1/2"



## TigerCat (Feb 5, 2009)

Looking for white rubber diamond pattern block pedals for my '66 Fleetwing TigerCat. 1/2" spindle, something without a reflector. In VG or better cond. Let me know what you have. Thanks.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 11, 2009)

I think my AMF might have them-but they are not for sale.

but here is a bump up to the top. Good luck on your search.


----------

